# Forum Spell Check?



## Stuxnet (Feb 9, 2011)

Where is the spell check for posting? I presume there is one, based on some of the forum postings. I don't see it on the standard posting interface, or within my control panel. Maybe it's a browser compatibility issue... Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Nope, no spell check.


----------



## Stuxnet (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks... I feel relieved that I'm not a total blockhead.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Stuxnet said:


> Where is the spell check for posting? I presume there is one, based on some of the forum postings. I don't see it on the standard posting interface, or within my control panel. Maybe it's a browser compatibility issue... Thanks in advance!


I use Chrome, which has a built-in spell checker for text I enter in web forms -- which includes the forms used here.


----------

